

Heroku is a bus, Engineyard is a car - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2011/08/heroku-is-bus-engineyard-is-car.html

======
dasil003
I take issue with the offhanded remark that Heroku is cheaper. The whole point
of Engine Yard for me is that it is a straight markup on AWS services, and you
can run whatever you damn well please on your instances. With Heroku A and B
might be free, and C is an add-on costing an arm and a leg, even though it's
all open source software requiring the same amount of resources.

The way I see it, Heroku is ideal when you are small, Engine Yard is good up
until medium size, but if you ever hit real scale, the overhead is not at all
worth the benefit.

------
qeorge
Nit:

 _[Engine Yard is] really easy if you have a public github repo, but anything
other than that starts to get "more complicated" quickly._

You can also hook it up to a private Unfuddle repo, and I would assume private
github repos too.

~~~
andrewvc
Yep, private github repos work fine

------
Hisoka
If you use GitHub, EngineYard is pretty easy and smooth to use as well. Just
git push, then redeploy. The only pain is creating custom recipes for stuff
they don't support. But I do like the ability to SSH. I can go in, run
scripts, delete files, etc. Heroku seems too much of a walled garden.

